# 6.7L Ford Diesel



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Just looking for some opinion's, good or bad. I have a 7.3L Power Stroke that I bought new in 1999 and I'm thinking about in a day or so ordering a new F-350 SRW Crew Cab 4X4 with the 6.7L diesel. What are your opinion's on the 6.7L diesel. Thanks.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

my next truck, when the sticker shock wears off!!!


----------



## rc10j1 (Jul 15, 2010)

I love mine. Ive had the 6.0 and 6.4 and it blows them away. It has very quick throttle response. It also rides smoother than my other trucks. I'm getting 19 mpg on the highway.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Best truck on the road IMHO and the Ford 6.4 is a great truck as well. 

If you need an awesome sales person let me know, I can point you in the right direction.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

It sounds like you already have your mind made up. Just remember, you are going to drop some $$$ to tune the truck...especially as compared to the one you have now.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

IMO you have a great motor now. I would run it a year or two more so Ford can hammer out the imperfections on the 6.7. They added that exhaust scrubber that takes fluid. To me that looks like a good place for a failure. I have a few friends that own the new ones and so far no problems. One took a long trip to Mississippi and back said he got 21 mpg. They have unbelievable power and fuel mpg.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

My next truck will likely be a F250/350 6.7 4x4 in Lariat or King Ranch trim.. I try not to think about the cost as it's pretty crazy, but planning on keeping it for 15 years. Had my current F-150 for 9 years and still going strong (135k miles).


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

I have rode in my buddy's '11. He has 8" suspension lift and 38" tires on his and I can tell you his truck, even with the lift and tires, rides better than my '07 king ranch (stock). The power is unbelievable too!


----------



## Specxican (May 17, 2010)

Test drove one and WOW but they said I couldn't finance for 15 years , 61k for King Ranch so I went home with my 6.4


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

I almost bought one but when I realized the 6.7 Cummins truck was 15k less and could still tow my boat just as well I bought the dodge, cheapest one I liked was just an FX4 4x4 crew cab and it was 58k 
got my 11 dodge for 44 and it doesnt require the DEF, its the only diesel on the market now that doesn't require it


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I've owned 5 diesels from 7.3 till now and this 5th one the 6.7 is by far the best one yet in every way........It will spin the tires from a dead stop and NO turbo lag.....
Mcree made me a heck of a deal and gave me a great price on my 6.4, but I dont know why...........guess they can sell them.
I drove to Dallas first weekend I had it and got 20.5 mph on the highway.....
Been averaging 17 back and forth highway and town.....


----------



## YOUNGGUN747 (Mar 3, 2010)

I have had every superduty model since they came out and this has to be the biggest improvement in the motor exterior and interior ever.

I am from San Antonio but I just bought a 250 king ranch and a 450 king ranch in Humble Texas from Planet Ford. I drove the 3 hours because they gave me a unbelievable trade in and a unbelievable price on the new trucks I could not pass it up. I did everything on the phone with only a few pictures of the trade in. If you need a contact, it is Tom Davenport at Planet Ford.

Good Luck


----------



## GatorTee (Jan 5, 2011)

I have own 3ea 7.3 94 276k miles, 96 220k miles, 2000 125k miles, 2008 56k miles sold went found 2000 F 350 CC low mileage 7.3 happy again. My son bought 2011 king ranch 350 crew cab 4x4 . Mileage close same performance close, cost not close. Glad he is making the payments. All the 7.3 I've sold still running down the road .


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

anyone with the '11 ford having issues with diesel gelling in the cold down there? Talked to a buddy today with the heavy temps here in OK and they've seen a rash of issues with it lately but it got to -31 here last night


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

Dgeddings said:


> anyone with the '11 ford having issues with diesel gelling in the cold down there? Talked to a buddy today with the heavy temps here in OK and they've seen a rash of issues with it lately but it got to -31 here last night


Yea thats a little cold! Go to a truck stop and fill up with number 1 Diesel. Regular diesel (or #2) will gel when real cold, whereas #1 is better for colder temps. I lived up North for 8 years, number 1 diesel or kerosene will clean up all your gel problems or a good diesel conditioner- stay warm!
http://www.ehow.com/how_2188564_blend-number-1-diesel-diesel.html


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

my 11 dodge is fine, I just keep it plugged in, the place I buy my fuel from treats all their diesel with a cold weather chemical I forget what they call it but I've had no issues


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

I run "Slick Diesel" in my ford PS and they have two different types, one is for cold weather and supposed to prevent gelling.


----------

